# Goldendoodle, anyone have one?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I don't doo dogs with names like this, to me its a mutt, but these 'designer dogs' are becoming more and more popular, and more and more expensive..

Anyway, the family i work for have finally decided on a breed, and put their name on a list for a goldendoodle. She will be ready to come home in August!

They are going for a very light coloured one, off white/cream in colour , and they have named her Violet!

Does anyone have one?If so what is your one like!?

Here are some images off google (not mine) for those who dont know what they look like..

LOVE this one


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cute! But the name doesn't even make sense..... At least with the labradoodle, you can see it (*LABRAD*or +p*OODLE*).... Where's the "D" coming from in goldendoodle? *lol* Maybe goldenoodle... *nods*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Very cute! But the name doesn't even make sense..... At least with the labradoodle, you can see it (*LABRAD*or +p*OODLE*).... Where's the "D" coming from in goldendoodle? *lol* Maybe goldenoodle... *nods*


i think some are made frommmmmmm

golden retrievers x labradoodle ...

soooo

making the name goldendoodle....

saying that some are made from golden retrievers x poodles....lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That would make it a goladradoodle....lmao


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

They do know that there is only a 1 in 4 chance of it being non-moulting I hope? That's a 3 in 4 chance of it moulting thick, fluffy heavy coat all year round :whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

will be a golden x poodle unless its from a yellow lab to poodle, these are high energy dogs hope there ready for lots of walks and keeping it entertained


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course they are...but then they'll remind the new owner of that as well in around 6 months time!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> They do know that there is only a 1 in 4 chance of it being non-moulting I hope? That's a 3 in 4 chance of it moulting thick, fluffy heavy coat all year round :whistling2:


I've never ever heard that, there is much debate as to whether they moult or not. Personally I have a labradoodle that doesn't, can you show me a source for this?... As far as I know if you continue to breed labradoodle to labradoodle or introduce the occasional poodle you will create a non-moulting dog it's the labrador that causes the moulting problem. Replace the labrador with golden retriever and the same happens. If you breed labrador to poodle you might get some non-moulting and some moulting dogs. The less labrador you have the less moulting you get.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

I get quite a lot of poodle crosses come to my classes. Smaller versions which are really popular are Cockerpoo and Jackapoo.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> I've never ever heard that, there is much debate as to whether they moult or not. Personally I have a labradoodle that doesn't, can you show me a source for this?... As far as I know if you continue to breed labradoodle to labradoodle or introduce the occasional poodle you will create a non-moulting dog it's the labrador that causes the moulting problem. Replace the labrador with golden retriever and the same happens. If you breed labrador to poodle you might get some non-moulting and some moulting dogs. The less labrador you have the less moulting you get.


Labradoodle Allergy Myth

This explains a lot of the issues. Basically if you are allergic to dog hair only (dog allergy can refer to lots of allergies), then a poodle who rarely sheds is your best bet. If you mix that with anything that does shed then you end up with Russian roulette, whatever genes end up in the dog are fairly random.
It is only when a dog breeds true that you can say that they shed or don't, and so far no labradoodles, goldendoodles, or any other doodles breed true.
Breeding true basically means that you breed two dogs together who look the same and they produce puppies who look the same.
Either way, doodles are mongrels and frankly often not great pets (the excitement of a lab with the intelligence of a standard poodle tends to lead to a collie type dog who needs to be stimulated all the time) when people who want a low allergy dog could just get a blinking poodle, or any of the other non-shedders, maltese, water dog, bedlington, border terrier, the list goes on and on.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a friend who has a labradoodle, It's actually quite a nice dog, I was expecting some kind of frankenmut when I imagined the cross but it not that bad really.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

saxon said:


> That would make it a goladradoodle....lmao


lol



quizicalkat said:


> They do know that there is only a 1 in 4 chance of it being non-moulting I hope? That's a 3 in 4 chance of it moulting thick, fluffy heavy coat all year round :whistling2:


well i hope this isnt the casE! lol



bosshogg said:


> will be a golden x poodle unless its from a yellow lab to poodle, these are high energy dogs hope there ready for lots of walks and keeping it entertained


that'll be my job... *sigh*



saxon said:


> Of course they are...but then they'll remind the new owner of that as well in around 6 months time!





TheDogMan said:


> I've never ever heard that, there is much debate as to whether they moult or not. Personally I have a labradoodle that doesn't, can you show me a source for this?... As far as I know if you continue to breed labradoodle to labradoodle or introduce the occasional poodle you will create a non-moulting dog it's the labrador that causes the moulting problem. Replace the labrador with golden retriever and the same happens. If you breed labrador to poodle you might get some non-moulting and some moulting dogs. The less labrador you have the less moulting you get.


hmmm



jeweled lady said:


> I get quite a lot of poodle crosses come to my classes. Smaller versions which are really popular are Cockerpoo and Jackapoo.


oo



Devi said:


> Labradoodle Allergy Myth
> 
> This explains a lot of the issues. Basically if you are allergic to dog hair only (dog allergy can refer to lots of allergies), then a poodle who rarely sheds is your best bet. If you mix that with anything that does shed then you end up with Russian roulette, whatever genes end up in the dog are fairly random.
> It is only when a dog breeds true that you can say that they shed or don't, and so far no labradoodles, goldendoodles, or any other doodles breed true.
> ...


well the dad is allergic, thats why they chose these breed - to be completely honest i dont think he will have much to do with the dog anyway, as he is at work alot.



rum&coke said:


> I have a friend who has a labradoodle, It's actually quite a nice dog, I was expecting some kind of frankenmut when I imagined the cross but it not that bad really.


hehe


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

freekygeeky said:


> well the dad is allergic, thats why they chose these breed - to be completely honest i dont think he will have much to do with the dog anyway, as he is at work alot.


If he's allergic to the hair then the dog will more than likely shed about the house so probably a very bad idea. Obviously nothing you can do about it, but it might be worth mentioning to them that it will very likely trigger allergies depending on strength of his issues.
This is a nice list of hypo-allergenic breeds - Hypo-allergenic pups
Might be worth showing them if they seem receptive.
Standard Poodles and Water Spaniels are both big dogs that don't trigger allergies.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Devi said:


> If he's allergic to the hair then the dog will more than likely shed about the house so probably a very bad idea. Obviously nothing you can do about it, but it might be worth mentioning to them that it will very likely trigger allergies depending on strength of his issues.
> This is a nice list of hypo-allergenic breeds - Hypo-allergenic pups
> Might be worth showing them if they seem receptive.
> Standard Poodles and Water Spaniels are both big dogs that don't trigger allergies.


ive mentioned it a few times, thing is they are really wanting this breed - and i dont think ill change their minds. their son has autisum, and this breed is one that is advised for children with autisum... any of the labradors/retrievers etc .. so i guess the dads allergies have to come second.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If you are going to be responsible for exercising and entertaining the dog then she will probably be better off than if they wee left to do it as form your previous thread about them, I'm still presuming it's family you nanny for, it appeared thatit hadn't been very well thought out.
If they don't understand what pups can be lie, mosr so with a high energy breed, they may be expecting miracles!

Also be very careful that you don't get blamed for every little thing the pup does wrong as they may well hold you responsible for it's behaviour. Afterall you won't be there 24/7.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

saxon said:


> If you are going to be responsible for exercising and entertaining the dog then she will probably be better off than if they wee left to do it as form your previous thread about them, I'm still presuming it's family you nanny for, it appeared thatit hadn't been very well thought out.
> If they don't understand what pups can be lie, mosr so with a high energy breed, they may be expecting miracles!
> 
> Also be very careful that you don't get blamed for every little thing the pup does wrong as they may well hold you responsible for it's behaviour. Afterall you won't be there 24/7.


thankyou for your help 

they are currently looking for puupy training classes etc for the pup when it comes to live at the house..so it can socialize, and become trained... we tried to get a dogs for the disabled (autisum trained dog) but unfortuantly the little boy was too old. he was 9 , they have to be 9under 9 to be able to have a dog


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

it's nice but still a mungrel to me.
my dog is crossed between an alsation/german shepard and italian gundog, what should i call her breed? hmmm


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Roseanna said:


> it's nice but still a mungrel to me.
> my dog is crossed between an alsation/german shepard and italian gundog, what should i call her breed? hmmm


almandog!!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> almandog!!


 thats a really good one! haha


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

TheDogMan said:


> I've never ever heard that, there is much debate as to whether they moult or not. Personally I have a labradoodle that doesn't, can you show me a source for this?... As far as I know if you continue to breed labradoodle to labradoodle or introduce the occasional poodle you will create a non-moulting dog it's the labrador that causes the moulting problem. Replace the labrador with golden retriever and the same happens. If you breed labrador to poodle you might get some non-moulting and some moulting dogs. The less labrador you have the less moulting you get.


It is very annoying as I have changed browser and can't find where I read this - I was actually looking up colour genetics and found a lady who had bred what she claimed were the first labradoodles and she got their costs DNA tested for shedding and 25% had non-moult 50% had some moult and 25% heavy moulting - will continue to look for the article 

However I do know people with poodle crosses who's dogs moult all year round ...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's just like anything, you can't tell which parent it's going to get the trait from. I had a browse on preloved after reading this post earlier and there are very black puppies that are 'golden doodles' now _that_ seems an inappropriatte name for such a thing  Maybe all of the ones that are the poodles coat colour will be non-shedding, but all of the golden ones will shed continually XD


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There is a lovely goldendoodle down the beach my retriever plays with, she is a gorgeous chocolate brown, a lovely, happy dog.



em_40 said:


> I had a browse on preloved after reading this post earlier and there are very black puppies that are 'golden doodles' now _that_ seems an inappropriatte name for such a thing


Seeing as most show golden retrievers nowadays are pretty much white it isnt only goldendoodles that are losing their way. They are so large now and so white I have to wonder why those breeders don't just buy Pyrenean Mountain Dogs and allow the Golden retriever to get back to their working lines roots.

IMO this http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...009494.1092310843&type=1&l=64198bdcf3&theater is a Golden Retriever and this is just a white fat dog http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:0&biw=1366&bih=643



Roseanna said:


> it's nice but still a mungrel to me.
> my dog is crossed between an alsation/german shepard and italian gundog, what should i call her breed? hmmm


Seeing as Alsation is a name that has not been officially used since 1977 and the other name is the German ShepHErd maybe working on getting the correct names for her individual breeds would be a good start instead of working on her mOngrel name.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

em_40 said:


> It's just like anything, you can't tell which parent it's going to get the trait from. I had a browse on preloved after reading this post earlier and there are very black puppies that are 'golden doodles' now _that_ seems an inappropriatte name for such a thing  Maybe all of the ones that are the poodles coat colour will be non-shedding, but all of the golden ones will shed continually XD


Coat colour and coat type are two different things - I'd suspect (but I could very well be wrong) that if you wanted a poodle cross that was less likely to shed, you would want to be aiming for dogs with the most poodle-like coat.

That said, I'm allergic to dog *dander* not dog *hair* (and that's the case for lots of people) - so it wouldn't matter if the dog had a non-moulting coat or not.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> It is very annoying as I have changed browser and can't find where I read this - I was actually looking up colour genetics and found a lady who had bred what she claimed were the first labradoodles and she got their costs DNA tested for shedding and 25% had non-moult 50% had some moult and 25% heavy moulting - will continue to look for the article
> 
> However I do know people with poodle crosses who's dogs moult all year round ...


 If she was the first lady to breed them then the dogs wouldn't have enough generations in them to eliminate shedding. It's all down to breeding.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Coat colour and coat type are two different things - I'd suspect (but I could very well be wrong) that if you wanted a poodle cross that was less likely to shed, you would want to be aiming for dogs with the most poodle-like coat.
> 
> That said, I'm allergic to dog *dander* not dog *hair* (and that's the case for lots of people) - so it wouldn't matter if the dog had a non-moulting coat or not.


I would imagine so... infact I magine giving them a good stroke and playing with them would probably tell you more about whether they were the moulting type, epecally this time of year. 

I stll think the name 'golden doodle' is silly when it may not be golden. I agree about the golden rerievers going paler too, even though I like them, I love pyranean mountain dogs  

A for 


> If she was the first lady to breed them then the dogs wouldn't have enough generations in them to eliminate shedding. It's all down to breeding.


 Most of the Goldendoodles and I believe Labradoodles are still being bred with a Poodle and Retriever/ Labrador... so a lot will have moulting type


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

em_40 said:


> I would imagine so... infact I magine giving them a good stroke and playing with them would probably tell you more about whether they were the moulting type, epecally this time of year.


What I don't get is, if someone wants an intelligent, non-shedding large dog, why they don't get a standard poodle? It's not like you HAVE to give it the lion clip - an all-over short "puppy" cut is manageable.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou for your help
> 
> they are currently looking for puupy training classes etc for the pup when it comes to live at the house..so it can socialize, and become trained... we tried to get a dogs for the disabled (autisum trained dog) but unfortuantly the little boy was too old. he was 9 , they have to be 9under 9 to be able to have a dog


That is ridiculous to put an age limit so stringent on an autisitc child. I know of 'family' dogs that have become the mainstay of their autisit children even though they have been in the family longer than the child. It can mean the difference between being able to communicate and having no communication at all to the kids sometimes.
My friend, about 18 years ago, had a son who was 5 years old with a severe form of autism. He still has Stephen of course........that sounded terrible..lol 
Davids dog who was probably about 2 when Stephen was born more or less made them aware there was a problem with him within a year of his birth. This was when autism was quite difficult to diagnose. Stephen and the dog had such a relationship that Stephen would 'talk', although it was very difficult to understand his speech, through the dog. He 'spoke' to the dog when he really wanted to communicate with his dad. Sadly Stephens Mam had 'done one' when she found out that he had such a severe problem and left David to bring him up alone!




Ssthisto said:


> What I don't get is, if someone wants an intelligent, non-shedding large dog, why they don't get a standard poodle? It's not like you HAVE to give it the lion clip - an all-over short "puppy" cut is manageable.


Of course that would have been a perfect choice as poodles are so clever but maybe a little too easy! I've also not heard of standard poodles having problems with children so I'd think they would be just as good a choice as a labradoodle in that respect as well.
There's one up our street, she belongs to an old lady. She's only 2 years old and so well beahved it's unbelievable. Not my 'cup of tea' but still a lovely dog in the right home.


----------

